# Sweet Potatoes



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My family loves sweet potatoes and we eat quite a a lot of them, we also have them in our stores, dehydrated and canned. Fairly often, we dream up and try out new recipes with the fresh and dehydrated ones and this week we came up with a keeper.

We peeled and thick sliced enough to fill a large covered granitware roasting pan, poured a pint of strawberry preserves over them that we made in the spring, added a hand full of dried cranberries, sprinkled chopped pecans over the top and topped it all with sliced pats of butter. Then put the lid on the pan and tossed it into a 375 degree oven for an hour, until the tatters were soft. topped it all with marshmallows and put it back in the oven uncovered until they were brown.

They were great, however, its not a dish you would want to prepare very often, not very diet friendly at all. We have enough different types of preserves made this year that we can use for variety and will test them through the coming year.


----------

